# Missed This One..............



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

............. But was it a true O&W? I don't know, it's not in the old catalogues and I have never seen one before, so it could be a cobbled together watch.

I'm inclined to think it genuine and was prepared to bid on it but miss timed my "last seconds killer bid" and the auction finished a second to early :thumbsdown: The Landeron 51 movement is signed as an O&W, generic case typical of the period so it's down to, if O&W made these dials for the watch.

Anyone know if it's original or not?

E-Bay sellers pics with out permission


----------



## RLE (Nov 26, 2009)

Another one on ebay now Mike.

Seems a cheap BIN as well.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

No idea if its genuine or not but it looks amazing.

Get the other one bought!


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

mattbeef said:


> No idea if its genuine or not but it looks amazing.
> 
> Get the other one bought!


I must be thick - couldn't find it on Fleabay for looking last night!! :lookaround:


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

That's a pity Mike. I share your inclination about originality, and I like the look of it a lot.

Well worth a punt either way.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

You could not see it on E-bay 'cause the listing is a few weeks old now.

I posted this on the ATG Forum and Alistair from there, who knows his vintage chrono's seemed to think it was a "home made" watch with the hands coming from a Universal Geneve. I'm beginning to think that if it's ( these previously unseen watches that crop up) not in the 1960's O&W catalogue it might not be the real deal :dontgetit:

Mike


----------



## RLE (Nov 26, 2009)

Someone bought the one I was referring to by the looks of things. Anyone off the forum?


----------

